# p. angenieux type y1 f 90 1;2.5 ... any info...



## lostinlenses (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking thru a box of cameras and lenses and come across two which i couldn't find any difinative answers on. now angenieux lenses seem to get a fair price, but I could not find any info on the one which I have.

I am eventually looking to sell them on e bay, but a little back ground info would be graciously received. 

as to price them at 99 pence or 99 pounds.


Thank you.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 27, 2009)

No descriptions?


----------



## IanG (Mar 28, 2009)

Could have been made for an Alpha SLR, Alpha used lenses from a variety of sources.

Angenieux also mad cine lenses

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alpa used Angenieux but I have seen these lenses made for other cameras like Exakta, Leica. 

A picture would help, as we don't know what camera is it made for.


----------

